# Tractor.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does this look like a good deal?

http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/3535809888.html


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

As long as it all works good dont sound to bad 4 wheel steering and 4x4 would be real handy


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

kitz said:


> As long as it all works good dont sound to bad 4 wheel steering and 4x4 would be real handy




Yep I need something that can do more than just cut the grass.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like a fair deal. Didn't mention whether it was a hydro or gear drive. Intriguing!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

That looks awesome.
I'd buy it....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Be worth taking test spin also ask about the history..any problems,parts replace etc.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Seems a little pricey for around these parts to me


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you looked at new garden tractors in that price range to see what you can get? Seems pricey, but don't know what they sell for new. There'll be no warrantee with that honda.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome, if everything works, I'd grab it in a heartbeat! Bye


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I know, I know..... I should'a been thinking about the fun factor! You can put a price on that!!:lmao:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

pogobill said:


> I know, I know..... I should'a been thinking about the fun factor! You can put a price on that!!:lmao:




Oh I plan to make him an offer but it wont be $3300. I would like to buy it but I can live without it too..


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know exactly what u are looking for but you can get into a smaller antique ag-tractor for half the money and do more with it. An old ford or a Farmall h or c or a Deere b or m, I see cub lowboys with blades and decks for sale for 1500 all day around here


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The 4WD is the attraction on this unit. I have 4WD on a couple of units and they pay great dividends in their ability to get things done a lot faster and easier than their 2WD counterparts.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The big problem on that model,as with the 12/38,is the clutches. they are VERY EXPENSIVE( $600+),if they are available.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/6/6/666-honda-rt5000.html


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep I have looked a few of the N model Fords, and they are priced alot better with some equipment.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I think if u can use it u get more for your money with the oldies, plus they just don't have the style the antiques do, but man, I partial to the old stuff, I'm the only guy I know that always replaces his trucks with an older model than the last! My 60 plus year old tractors will probably last another 60, and I use em. Our ten year old tractors will be long worn out in ten more years.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Honda's have the reliabilty factor, they run good for a long time, only issue would be locating parts if needed, and i imagine they wont be cheep either.


----------

